# Occupant Load



## cheyer (Feb 2, 2010)

Existing assembly occupancy with no occ. load signs anywhere.....would you have the building retain the service of a design professional of some kind in order to assign the occ. loads throughout the building? Once that has been done, then review their work to verify?

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Occupant Load

depends on how big the place is and how much extra time I have on my hands

You can ask the business for a floor plan, to include dimensions, that is the simple route, or tape it yourself, depends on how big, and also what type of assembly,

fixed seating???


----------



## cheyer (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Occupant Load

very large two level theater...yes for fixed seating in the theater area...large stage area also and good size lobby area.

Of concern with me as well is because it is an existing building, not only do you have to be concerned with the number of doors available but also the width of these existing doors as well


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Occupant Load

fixed seating count the seats

you can assign a number to each room

hopefully exiting was designed correctly

are you able to research the original comst plans??

anyone in the building dept still that was there when it was built??

and why are you looking at occupant load??? new business, existing building and just want a number??  compliant??? something else???

how old is the building???


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Occupant Load



> Of concern with me as well is because it is an existing building, not only do you have to be concerned with the number of doors available but also the width of these existing doors as well


You could request the facility to have a DP analysis and check it or just calculate it yourself based on “fixed seating” Lobby and Stage area calculations while assuring aisle width and access is compliant.  Factor in egress capacity and number of exits and remoteness in accordance with code and then proceed with limiting occupancy (if necessary) to the compliant level and require postings after discussion with your administration.

Our historic Opera House didn’t like our limits so they hired a DP and he and their insurance carrier agreed with our code application and there has been no problem since.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Occupant Load



			
				cheyer said:
			
		

> Existing assembly occupancy with no occ. load signs anywhere.....would you have the building retain the service of a design professional of some kind in order to assign the occ. loads throughout the building? Once that has been done, then review their work to verify?Thanks.


Give them two options:

1. Have you calculate the occupant load.

2. Hire an architect.

Just let them know that they won't like the number you come up with.


----------



## cheyer (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Occupant Load

cda-

This was an existing structure that is a part of may annual hi-rise inspection. I noticed that there were no occ. load signs anywhere throughout the assembly area.(looks like it was this way for some time)...

Thanks for all the responses.......


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Occupant Load

sounds good your question on exiting will be what code and edition was it designed to.

I would stick with determing the occupant load, unless once that is done you come up with a cagillion people and there is only one exit.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Occupant Load

Don't forget the fire code since this is an existing building.

2006 IFC:

1027.1 General.

Means of egress in existing buildings shall comply with Sections 1003 through 1026, except as amended in Section 1027.

Exception: Mean of egress conforming to the requirements of the building code under which they were constructed shall be considered as complying means of egress if, in the opinion of the fire code official, they do not constitute a distinct hazard to life.


----------



## cheyer (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Occupant Load

ALL-

Thanks for the help....


----------

